# Fredericksburg VA Coke Bottle



## buffcajun (Sep 2, 2008)

Never found a center slug plate before! What's the value? Its got the most beautiful ice blue color.


----------



## buffcajun (Sep 2, 2008)

another view


----------



## ncbred (Sep 2, 2008)

nice one!


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 2, 2008)

Would Coke collectors consider that a coke or a syrup bottle (like the CC SODAs)?


----------



## cc6pack (Sep 2, 2008)

Normally the _Coca Cola_ has to be in script to be considered a Coke bottle. I'd consider it a flavor bottle.  Porter does not show an SS Coke.


----------



## E (Sep 3, 2008)

No offense to the experts, but I'd consider it a beauty and display it proudly with my SS cokes.  I have seen one for sale by a local dealer who seems to know his stuff and offers decent deals on Cokes/Pepsis that I am more familiar with - I think the tag was in the $60 to $80 range.  I can check if you wish (I need an excuse to go visit his shop again anyhow).  

 Is it ABM or applied top?


----------

